# Where have the "Sightings" forum gone?



## jancpa (Jul 13, 2006)

Is it my computer or have the Sightings sections disappeared?


----------



## jancpa (Jul 13, 2006)

Nevermind.  Sightings appear now.  Must have been a glitch.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jul 13, 2006)

See: http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53


----------

